# Foundry Coffee Roasters



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

I had a look and didn't see a review thread for these guys, although they do seem to be well regarded here.

I bought a Compak E8 from them, Lee was happy to chat on the phone about the grinder answering any questions I had. Seems like a very knowledgable guy. Shipping was fast, dispatched the same day for next day delivery with a 1hr timeslot notification. They even threw in a big bag of coffee for me to try









I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them based on my experience so far.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Their is a small thread about them here: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24626-Foundry-Coffee-Roasters-Sheffield&p=423322#post423322

They're definitely well regarded here


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Lee is a gem of a bloke and his coffee has never been anything less than exceptional (to my taste buds at least).


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Had a really great experience ordering some beans off them when royal mail lost my first lot, replaced free of charge!

I'll be coming back for more that's for sure. Highly recommend the Keny Ngunguru AA. Dare I say its slightly better than #SSSSS this month? Absolutely delicious.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> Had a really great experience ordering some beans off them when royal mail lost my first lot, replaced free of charge!
> 
> I'll be coming back for more that's for sure. Highly recommend the Keny Ngunguru AA. Dare I say its slightly better than #SSSSS this month? Absolutely delicious.


That's good to hear, some of that just arrived on my doormat this morning! You spro'ing that?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Wobin19 said:


> That's good to hear, some of that just arrived on my doormat this morning! You spro'ing that?


I'm spro'less these days. Makes one hell of a v60 though, 50:50 Volvic and Glaceau.


----------

